# What is the best screen material / mesh size for Speedball inks with 100% cotton



## bobbydeer22 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello,
I'm a new guyto all this screen printing biz. 

I think the local art supply sold me 110 poly, but there was no label on the roll. My problem besides _ more questions_ than answers is that I'm pushing ink all the way through to my backing board. 
I'm using 100% hevy 6oz cotton , so can any you guys or gals help? thx


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You'll have to give us more details on your methods. Are you using a printing press? Is the screen laying directly on the shirt or do you have some off-contact?

110 is usually too large an opening for waterbased inks. Many here recommend 156.


----------



## bobbydeer22 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks Joe,

I have been doing much research from yesterday..... Yes I have been using 110 and now know I should be using more like 230+.... Also didnt really think of off-contact.

Should have thought more about it .. Being employed by one of the world most noted "imaging" Co's.

My press is homemade, and also everything else except for the screen material, ink, etc.

I think the mesh count and contact is my most issue.

Also didnt think of the "bleed" for some dyed materials.

" Red cotton - white ink".

>>> My processes is all homemade : ie:

I cure my screens in the return air vent in the house, pretty dark with all the air flow needed... lol
Thanks


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Your mesh and ink determine your ink deposit.

In less time than it takes me to type this paragraph, you will know if you want more or less ink deposit - or if your mesh count can support the fine lines of your design.

For your first job you have chosen the hardest print to make look good - white water-based ink on a red shirt. Few commercial printers would take it on. 

The water-base of the ink penetrates and is absorbed by the cotton, then the water (80% of the coating) has to evaporate (very time consuming), before you can heat the 20% resin and pigment up to 300°F. The final ink film is much thinner than what you printed and it took on the texture of the shirt as it shrank.

*HOMEWORK*
http://www.screenweb.com/content/water-based-basics

http://www.screenweb.com/content/getting-water-based-inks-dark-garments

http://www.screenweb.com/content/understanding-discharge-inks

http://www.impressionsmag.com/impre...-printing/e3ie03af3d9f69cae99645a13dfedf72d5b
*

Buy the book*
Go to: How To Publishing - How To Publishing
and buy "How To Print T-Shirts for Fun and Profit!" the textile screen printer's primer for more than 30 years.


----------

